# Suche Gästepass, bitte helft mir



## Harlekind (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem D3 Gästepass.Da mein Rechner etwas älter ist möchte ich vor dem Kauf testen, ob das Game anständig läuft, bevor ich das Geld in den Sand setze.

Danke im Voraus!


----------

